# Small Cat Mold



## Piedpipurr (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for a small cat mold.  I have a prospective customer who wants a M&P cat that would fit into one of the small organza bags.  

I appreciate any ideas.

Thanks!
Carole


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2009)

I would look for chocolate or candy molds. Try ebay & search for chocolate molds there.


----------



## Manda (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a few to get you started...

http://gbcraft.com/shop/pair-of-kittens-round.html

http://gbcraft.com/shop/kitty-christmas-1.html

http://www.brambleberry.com/Sleeping-Farm-Cat-Mold-1-sheet-P3113.aspx

http://www.moldmarket.com/molds_animals_misc.html

http://www.flexiblemolds.com/animal.htm


----------



## ibariaSoap (Oct 26, 2009)

manda, great resources! very cute!


----------

